# What's in your incubator - 2012



## JamesJ

Following the egg thread 2011 I thought id start off the 2012 version now that the breeding season for most reptiles is well under way.

What eggs do you have cooking? What are you hoping to breed / have eggs from? 

Feel free to share info (ie - incubation temps / incubation method / incubation times your aiming for) and of course pictures of the eggies and the results are more than welcome too :2thumb:

We currently have:

20 Leopard Gecko eggs - Incubating at 82ºF
1 Gargoyle Gecko egg - Incubating at 74ºF

All our eggs are incubated in homemade incubators on pearlite.

Hoping for eggs off crested geckos, hognoses, royals, corns and milksnakes too this season.

Our first hatchling of the year arrived yesterday, a little albino leopard gecko :flrt:


----------



## MP reptiles

I did have 2 eggs but they were infertile. So any day i could have 8 leo eggs as all females could lay any day.


----------



## hogboy

I have 7 eggs from a BkEL/Enchi Fire X Pastel pairing
Bee girl due to lay this week, and a few Hogs are looking very good
My male Albino Conda has been busy -)


----------



## markhill

My ovens full of empty tubs atm

I'm hoping for up to 6 clutches.
Pastel x Spider
Mojave x Normal
Spotnose x Cinny
Pastel x Cinny
Pastel x Normal
Spotnose x Lesser
Spotnose x Normal
Spotnose x Spider
Spotnose has been busy:mf_dribble:

Was hoping for 
Pied x Spider
Pied x Albino
Pied and Albino didn't want to play though

I do the substrateless incubation method with pearlite and egg crate incubated at 88F for 60 days give or a take a few


----------



## vetdebbie

so far we have 3 clutches of corn eggs in the big incubator. I am still sitting on the second clutch of panther cham eggs (11 months now....), and there are 2 electric blue day gecko eggs stuck to the wall of her exo terra.

Be a few more corn clutches in a month!


----------



## rainbow.ben

Leopard geckos, Fat tail geckos, Yucatan banded geckos, Australian ocellated velvet geckos, gargoyle geckos eggs at the moment. 
Hopefully some corns and royals aswell soon.


----------



## MIKE_

i had 102 breadie eggs 

some have hatched so only have 86 left to hatch


----------



## Jono_187

7 file snake eggs hatched already.


----------



## JamesJ

Nice to see variety in eggs people have cooking 

Had 2 more eggs off a pair of albino super giant leo.


----------



## radmiller

ive not got nething in mine yet im just waiting for my mojave female to lay her first clutch n test out my incubator i made from an old fridge with a glass door ;-) 

fingers crossed for eggs soon coz the waitings getting to me!


----------



## macR1

Space :whistling2:


----------



## MP reptiles

2 new leopard gecko eggs as of today


----------



## Blake1990

Mines completely full off leo eggs that are due to start hatching from tommorow 

Also got a Couple of gravid royals so need space A.S.A.P


----------



## naja-naja

nothing as of yet but soon hopefully burm and taiwan beauty eggs.


----------



## SpiritSerpents

Currently 18 eggs from my mystery anery-type male corn snake to a female butter het diffused. Hopefully will have two more clutches in there within the next month.


----------



## cornmorphs

3 clutches of corns so far for me... many more to go hopefully.:no1:


----------



## Graham

Three Day Gecko eggs, one due to hatch in about 2 weeks, two more about a month later, and my female should be laying again very soon.


----------



## Caz

88% J.jag eggs at the mo.


----------



## Whiteonfire

Citrus Bearded Dragon Eggs (15) at 85 Degrees
Italian Leatherback Bearded Dragon Eggs (9) at 85 Degrees (First batch ever)
Leopard Gecko Eggs (13) at 83 Degrees


----------



## carlo69

*garters*

No eggs but 19 baby lake chapala garters born on the 20/03/2012 :2thumb:


----------



## cjreptile

22 hypo 100% het albino green to an albino green. And a disapointing 11 furtile eggs today from the hypo to hypo 100% het albino green! 18 infurtial eggs


----------



## shaun hoey

i have 8 blazing blizzard x blazing blizzard eggs 
4 albino x blizzard 
50 het pied veild x pied veild 

and hopefully my snow corn will be dropping some day soon :2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ

Found my first 6 crested gecko eggs of the season


----------



## Bigezza09

im hoping for crestie eggs anyday have had one so far but it was laid on the ground of the viv


----------



## Dee_Williams

Chicken eggs, lots of them. :lol2:


----------



## chris_wade

i have 1 house snake egg haha. only one left.


----------



## Clarky_man

10 Butter Het Stripe X Butter Stripes Corn Snakes Eggs so far.

Waiting on 3 clutches off my corns and 6 off my royals.


----------



## Phil75

Leopard gecko eggs

TUG snow x TUG Snow
Firewater x het Firewater
Het firewater x het firewater
Firewater x Enigma het typhoon
Mack snow rainwater x mack snow rainwater
super snow tremper x super snow tremper
SHTCT x Firewater
Mack raptor x raptor
Mack raptor x jungle tremper het raptor
oddball x oddball offspring


----------



## JamesJ

Any one had easter eggs?

We got 2 leo eggs and a albino mack snow hatchling


----------



## MP reptiles

James_and_Hana said:


> Any one had easter eggs?
> 
> We got 2 leo eggs and a albino mack snow hatchling


Got two yesterday from mack bell het eclipse to mack radar!


----------



## JamesJ

MP reptiles said:


> Got two yesterday from mack bell het eclipse to mack radar!


Good luck with them  This new hatchling is really tiny, smaller than usual, hopefully he's a little trooper and does well.


----------



## JamesJ

19 Candycane x hypo lavender corn eggs added to the inc today  A few more corns, milks and hognoses have had or in their prelay sheds so hopefully more will be along soon!


----------



## MP reptiles

As of today another two fertile eggs that were layed in the middle of the exo terra, her third clutch and she decided to change it up lol. They are nice and hard and are looking good putting the fertile count up to 6!


----------



## Gazza

5 clutches of Hognose eggs so far:

Albino x Toffeebelly
Albino x 50% het Albino
Red Albino x Red Normal
Green x Green (both parents have reduced patterning)
"Spider" x Normal

Still got a few Hognose girls due to have a pre lay shed, plus waiting on the Honduran Milksnakes and Ball Pythons.

Fingers crossed we all have a good season!


----------



## JamesJ

Gazza said:


> 5 clutches of Hognose eggs so far:
> 
> Albino x Toffeebelly
> Albino x 50% het Albino
> Red Albino x Red Normal
> Green x Green (both parents have reduced patterning)
> "Spider" x Normal
> 
> Still got a few Hognose girls due to have a pre lay shed, plus waiting on the Honduran Milksnakes and Ball Pythons.
> 
> Fingers crossed we all have a good season!


Nice 

Any attempt at trying to prove the poss het pink pastel out?


----------



## hogboy

So far Hogwise

Ex Red Albino X Ex red Albino
Ex Red Anaconda X Ex Red Anaconda

Plus more to come in the coming days and weeks 
Still have some Ball clutches due


----------



## storm

nothing so far, had 2 dud clutches from the house snakes.... the rest aren't playing x


----------



## Gazza

James_and_Hana said:


> Nice
> 
> Any attempt at trying to prove the poss het pink pastel out?


Next year I will put the hold back male to his mother and try. 

But I may treat myself to a pink pastel male this year??? If I do that I will prove out if all the females I kept back have pastel pink in them.


----------



## Bigezza09

As of today 4 crested gecko eggs  just found another 2 laid yet again in the wrong place  got them in time though


----------



## jav07

various hognose clutches,hopefully some more late next week:2thumb:


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

4 clutches of Giant Madagascar day gecko eggs, and many more due


----------



## ajminstrel

I got a gravid beardie...

Hopefully get some fertile eggs: I'm only hatching a few though, i dont want to be stuck with a load of babies that i cant get rid of at the end...


----------



## LolaBunny

Right now I have... 
4 Leo eggs. 
19 carpet python eggs. 
2 corn eggs, (she's currently laying) 
14 western hognose eggs. 
Waiting for royal eggs. 

All in their own polybox incubators


----------



## doli

50+ various leopard gecko morph eggs


----------



## storm

i now have 17 hoggie eggs! woo!


----------



## Ged

I have 12 Leopard Gecko eggs


----------



## JamesJ

16 butter mottley corn eggs added to our incubators :2thumb:


----------



## s3xy_sheep

could somebody reccomend me a box for royal eggs that fits in lucky reptile incubator .... i got some of those cadbury (??) type tubs but ones i got are a touch too long ... could have got 3 in easily if they wasnt too long


----------



## manda88

I've got 33 corn eggs at the moment 

13 from granite het charcoal poss het amel lavender hypo stripe x opal het hypo stripe










And 20 from ultramel anery het stripe x opal het hypo stripe










Expecting a big clutch from plasma het hypo x ghost motley in the next two weeks, and contemplating pairing my amel stripe het caramel to my anery caramel motley...


----------



## Blake1990

s3xy_sheep said:


> could somebody reccomend me a box for royal eggs that fits in lucky reptile incubator .... i got some of those cadbury (??) type tubs but ones i got are a touch too long ... could have got 3 in easily if they wasnt too long


if your talking about the herpnursery 2 i really doubt you will get a clutch of royal eggs in there, i have one but im using a polybox for my royal eggs : victory:


----------



## becky89

Got about 19 good corn snake eggs in the incubatpor, and waiting on the carpet to lay in a couple of weeks hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## mad baboon

i only have 1 leo egg atm 

but i have both my females laying 2 eggs were infertile :/

but its about time for one of my females to lay their second clutch so i should have more fertiles soon


----------



## smithy73

i got 16 cali king x mbk eggs cooking at the moment all fertile to


----------



## hogboy

just adding Albino Conda hog x Conda het Albino eggs as i type


----------



## Blake1990

8 royal eggs

6 Leo eggs

And I've got 11 hatchling blazzing blizzard Leos :2thumb:


----------



## Specialist Wildlife

*In our incubator*

Penguins!


----------



## dmreptilebreeder

Had 30 het to het Caramel albino retic eggs hatch two weeks ago .
have still incubating
4 desert royal x spider royal :flrt:
18 het granite carpet x het granite carpet they are 50% jungle and Irian jaya
16 super dwarf retic het albino x super dwarf het albino.:notworthy:
still some more to come on the royals


----------



## JamesJ

4 crestie eggs added 

Have a few Normal x toffeebelly eggs that looked dud but popped them in anyway and althoug yellow a few look like they are getting veins so we shall see.

Few more corns and hoggies have shed the passed few days so hoping for more eggs soon!


----------



## patterkillar

Specialist Wildlife said:


> Penguins!


won't you get melted chocolate everywhere


----------



## markhill

I have 5 eggs.: victory:
Pastel, Mojave or Spotnose x Normal.
52 days to go:whistling2:


----------



## Mattinho

Pin x Genetic Banded - 4 eggs
Enchi x Pastel - 6 eggs
Enchi x Lesser -6 eggs
'Dinker' x Pastel - 8 eggs

Should have a few more over the next few weeks :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jenni T

I have my first Bull snake clutch due beginning of june 
It's the females first too, so only 7 eggs.
Mum is white-sided anery het albino and the father is a white-sided albino so I'm hoping for some nice results : victory:


----------



## barbara herald

i have my 1st ever clutch of royal eggs spider x normal 6 eggs 5 100% fertile and one has just a spot of blood in
also citrus x german giant beardie eggs x3


----------



## charlie8687

*eggs*

I currently have 2 Leopard Gecko eggs (second clutch, should be getting some more every couple of weeks until we have a few lil uns xD, females 3rd breeding season) - Incubating at 84ºF in one of the lucky reptile incubators, eggs are currently being incubated on repashy superhatch with good results so far, but ill get back to you lol.

Hoping for eggs off 2 pairs of crested geckos this season and hopefull hognoses next season 

And would just like to say a very nice variety of eggs from people this year.


----------



## SpiritSerpents

My incubator now holds:

18 eggs from a butter het diffused to my mystery male, due to pip any day.
20 eggs from a ghost het amel to my mystery male.
15 eggs from a pewter to my mystery male.
22 eggs from a coral snow to a bubblegumXneon snow.


----------



## Mattinho

SpiritSerpents said:


> My incubator now holds:
> 
> 18 eggs from a butter het diffused to my mystery male, due to pip any day.
> 20 eggs from a ghost het amel to my mystery male.
> 15 eggs from a pewter to my mystery male.
> 22 eggs from a coral snow to a bubblegumXneon snow.


Awesome


----------



## mariex4

i have leopard gecko eggs, and only 3 fertile out of 1 clutch from my female mack/normal and 1 poss 2 from my sunglow female whos had her 7th clutch


----------



## SpiritSerpents

And just added another 7 eggs from the butter x mystery. Yay unintended double clutches.


----------



## jambo1984

I have ackie eggs with some more on the way hopefully


----------



## deverick1976

*incubator*

i have my first ever clutch of 22 lovely corn eggs so i hope all goes well


----------



## JamesJ

4 x Albino x Normal Royal eggs today :2thumb:

Cant remember what we have updated but we now have incubating:

*Hognoses*
Het Toffee
Het Albino
Normal 
Anacondas

*Corns
*Candycanes
Butters
Lavenders/Hypo Lavenders
Normal Het Candycane (Amel) / Lavender / Hypo unless there are any unknown hets

Handful of crested gecko and leopard gecko eggs too


----------



## deverick1976

*snake eggs*

we used a polistyrene box with moss in it the temp is at 29.9 and the stat y 99% this is day 8 and they all look healthy so fingers crossed
congrats on your eggs hope all goes well


----------



## citezenhead

8 garg eggs 
6 crestie eggs 

And my first ever knob tailed eggs! X 2


----------



## naja-naja

naja-naja said:


> nothing as of yet but soon hopefully burm and taiwan beauty eggs.


btw at this point i have over 60 burm eggs incubating, no taiwans yet though but they were copulating recently so i'm still holding out.


----------



## corny girl

Empty tubs at the moment :lol2:, hoping for some eggs next week though :2thumb:.


----------



## dcap

Gazza said:


> 5 clutches of Hognose eggs so far:
> 
> Albino x Toffeebelly
> Albino x 50% het Albino
> Red Albino x Red Normal
> Green x Green (both parents have reduced patterning)
> "Spider" x Normal
> 
> Still got a few Hognose girls due to have a pre lay shed, plus waiting on the Honduran Milksnakes and Ball Pythons.
> 
> Fingers crossed we all have a good season!


Cool!
so, what does Albino to Toffeebelly make, DH for ???

and is Spider a line breed or a CoDom thing?

PS - the visual albino and het albinos I got from you at the end of last season are doing superbly well


----------



## fishboy

Year is going well so far

6 eggs YB x dinker female

7 eggs enchi/fire/lesser x pastel female

8 eggs enchi/fire/lesser/Pastel YB x Normal female


2 more clutch on the way any day now. Hoping to hit my first double figure clutch with the first :2thumb:

Enchi/fire/Pastel YB/lesser x Normal female

Lesser/Pastel YB x Normal female

Hopefully i'll get a lesser and pastel YB female to hold back and maybe a double gene male from the pastel female breeding.

Fingers crossed.


Few more girls who haven't quite ovulated yet

Pastel YB/Lesser x bee - Can't decide if she looks like she'll go or not

Noah OG male x spider het hypo looks like she'll ovulate any second

Lesser/Enchi x Enchi looking good to go

Fire x fire. not looking like she'll go.

couple of funky looking normals. all looking good/glowing


----------



## s3xy_sheep

fishboy said:


> Year is going well so far
> 
> 6 eggs YB x dinker female
> 
> 7 eggs enchi/fire/lesser x pastel female
> 
> 8 eggs enchi/fire/lesser/Pastel YB x Normal female
> 
> 
> 2 more clutch on the way any day now. Hoping to hit my first double figure clutch with the first :2thumb:
> 
> Enchi/fire/Pastel YB/lesser x Normal female
> 
> Lesser/Pastel YB x Normal female
> 
> Hopefully i'll get a lesser and pastel YB female to hold back and maybe a double gene male from the pastel female breeding.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Few more girls who haven't quite ovulated yet
> 
> Pastel YB/Lesser x bee - Can't decide if she looks like she'll go or not
> 
> Noah OG male x spider het hypo looks like she'll ovulate any second
> 
> Lesser/Enchi x Enchi looking good to go
> 
> Fire x fire. not looking like she'll go.
> 
> couple of funky looking normals. all looking good/glowing


so you'll be the one to tap up for nice royals this yr then ??? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ

dcap said:


> Cool!
> so, what does Albino to Toffeebelly make, DH for ???
> 
> and is Spider a line breed or a CoDom thing?
> 
> PS - the visual albino and het albinos I got from you at the end of last season are doing superbly well


Albino x Toffeebelly = DH Toffeeglows (or paradox Hybinos/Sunglows)

I dont know much about spiders but RBEs morph poster labels spider as polygenic (kinda like crested gecko morphs they are neither co-dom/recessive)


Adding to our list weve got 8 Tangerine Honduran Milk eggs :no1:


----------



## s3xy_sheep

I have asked before but other than know it all with abuse never got much sense .....


Lucky reptile herp nursery 2 

what tub in there for royal eggs??


lookin at poss 1 clutch so wont need the shelf unless splittin eggs up to put in to tubs ...
I litterally need the name of 1 tub that will hold a (1st season) clutch of eggs ........ im not interested in ppl tellin me to use poly's ive got them too(just in case) but thought id make use of this other than a rat heater ...and it holds temps pretty steady over 96 hour tests ( set at 91 holding 86-89) using ice cream tubs to test


----------



## Mattinho

9l rubs


----------



## fishboy

s3xy_sheep said:


> so you'll be the one to tap up for nice royals this yr then ??? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Looks like I might have 1 or 2 spare yes... :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Robbie

European Green Lizard eggs (about 3 weeks to go) and a clutch of Anery x Hypo corn eggs.


----------



## Spider Call

Got 4 leopard eggs in mine currently incubating for female.


----------



## fishboy

So anyway, she laid 10 eggs for me last night so I got my double figure clutch! :2thumb:


----------



## lewiso

Ive got just leo eggs in about 30 of them at the moment.


----------



## corny girl

I now no longer have empty tubs :2thumb:, i had a clutch of 8 laid this morning from a big normal Royal. Candled them tonight & there's 7 good eggs & 1 slug, so now the long wait starts :whistling2:.


----------



## plank

I have 2 crestie eggs cooking 11 days old :2thumb:


----------



## 944_uk

I've got some Taiwanese Beauty & my first lot of False Water Cobra eggs in the incubator. Just waiting for the carpet pythons to hopefully start laying now and maybe my corn king crosses although not hopeful for them.


----------



## Mattinho

Mattinho said:


> Pin x Genetic Banded - 4 eggs
> Enchi x Pastel - 6 eggs
> Enchi x Lesser -6 eggs
> 'Dinker' x Pastel - 8 eggs
> 
> Should have a few more over the next few weeks :mf_dribble:


I cut the Pin x Genetic Banded clutch and got 3 really nice pins and a normal  
Not bad odds to start the season


----------



## deverick1976

*conn eggs*

my charcole eggs still looking good its been 26 days Now i also ave 5 lovely looking eggs from my majestic who was bred with male majestic they both have 7 hets in them so cant wait to see what i get


----------



## Nodders

My corn laid 34 eggs around 13 days ago  Nice big clutch again which beat last years , last year was 32 with 4 slugs all 28 eggs hatched , this year looks like no slugs so ..... Hands full


----------



## Mattinho

Nodders said:


> My corn laid 34 eggs around 13 days ago  Nice big clutch again which beat last years , last year was 32 with 4 slugs all 28 eggs hatched , this year looks like no slugs so ..... Hands full


Wow that's a lot! Is the female larger than average?


----------



## Gazza

dcap said:


> Cool!
> so, what does Albino to Toffeebelly make, DH for ???
> 
> and is Spider a line breed or a CoDom thing?
> 
> PS - the visual albino and het albinos I got from you at the end of last season are doing superbly well


As mentioned by Hana, the albino x toffeebelly gives you normal looking offspring but they are all double het for toffeeglow. And just to add the toffeeglow is a stunning animal in the flesh!!!

As for the spider, it was a first spoken about by a guy callled Kevin Rhodes in the USA and appears to be dominant but has the ability to also play around with the patterning further by creating banded, stripes etc whilst this was going on in the USA, I hatched a funky little male that ressembled the spider and therefore had to prove him out, but everytime I have bred him to date he never fertilised any eggs until this year. So I'm hoping for a UK line of spiders. There is a photo of my male is in John Berry's book that is coming out soon. 

And lastly, that is great news about the 2 males you picked up last year from me. They were feeding machines, so I'm sure they have piled on the weight for you.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Gazza

Gazza said:


> 5 clutches of Hognose eggs so far:
> 
> Albino x Toffeebelly
> Albino x 50% het Albino
> Red Albino x Red Normal
> Green x Green (both parents have reduced patterning)
> "Spider" x Normal
> 
> Still got a few Hognose girls due to have a pre lay shed, plus waiting on the Honduran Milksnakes and Ball Pythons.
> 
> Fingers crossed we all have a good season!


Just an update, I now have 15 clutches incubating.

Hognoses:

2 clutches of double het snow x double het snow
More albino x het albinos
Another clutch of green x green
Another clutch of albino x toffeebelly
Albino x possible het pastel pink

Honduran Milks:

Hybino x tangerine albino het hypo

Ball pythons:

Mojave x Dinker 

You can see more on the dinker from various posts made by Barry Summerhayes (aka evil elvis)

Cheers

Gary


----------



## JamesJ

7 albino honduran eggs added to our incubators :2thumb:


----------



## truncheon1973

6 eggs from a pied t fire, 6 eggs from a phantom to normal and in a few more weeks 2 more phantom clutches


----------



## Robk

I've got 5 eggs off my F1 pair of O.p.coxi.
Using a SIM box at 28c.










Rob


----------



## smithy73

another 13 laid today from mbk x cali king thats 28 in total for this pair this year


----------



## Big Red One

These.....

:whistling2:










And they aren't exactly large....










Goniurosaurus Orientalis. 

:2thumb:


----------



## potter556

I've got 5 good looking eggs from a spider x normal pairing of royals.
First ever for me so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Blake1990

It's empty now!!! :gasp:

But I'm very proud to have hatched 8 Royals and 14 Leos in my first season :2thumb:


----------



## potter556

Blake1990 said:


> It's empty now!!! :gasp:
> 
> But I'm very proud to have hatched 8 Royals and 14 Leos in my first season :2thumb:


 
Nice one mate, congrats


----------



## Blake1990

Thanks mate : victory: good luck with your clutch!

James and hana I've just realised your the guys who's stuff I carried at Donny (I was with inky Joe) nice to meet you, even if it was brief! : victory:


----------



## SpiritSerpents

Currently.... this is in my incubator!

Momma snake is from a line of ghosts, no known diffused. But there is some suspect that the sire is a Masque, which is a dominant trait that mimics/explains the "het diffused" markers. It is unlikely he is actually het for diffused.

But wow that head pattern!


----------



## duvessa

just popped my very first gargoyle egg in one lovely white :2thumb: and one quite yellow so not holding my breath on that one


----------



## plank

another 2 crestie eggs from last night and 2 due to hatch in 10 days :2thumb:


----------



## ajminstrel

After twelve weeks of waiting my bearded dragon has fianlly laid and i have potentially 8 fertile eggs now in my incubator. She laid a lot of duds so my hopes are low but i wont give up on the eggs. They look fertile, pretty solid, not pure white but white enough to give the verdict. I saw the pink circles on the eggs which is promisisng, but i heard these are meant to be facing upight, whereas my beardie laid them facing down, i have kept them in the postition they were laid in.


----------



## Toggsy

I've got 20 Bearded Dragons in mine most of them look fertile :2thumb: although this is my first attempt at breeding.:2thumb:


----------

